# where is unit 1565 at arroyo roble?......



## gloria (Mar 28, 2008)

hey tuggers -- 

i have a unit on hold at arroyo robles...

it's unit 1565, or so rci tells me....

where is 1565 located on the property? -- if i remember correctly the unit on the rci confirmation is the unit one gets at check-in time, at this resort....

i THANK YOU for any advice you can share with me.....


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 29, 2008)

I have 1563 and from what I understand, exchangers do not get near the creek, only owners.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 29, 2008)

We are going there in May on a RCI exchange, and have Unit No. 1567.  I do not have a layout of the property but it appears exchanges get the 1563, 1565 and 1567 area.  My first trip to Sedona and really looking forward to seeing the area.


----------



## grest (Mar 30, 2008)

Just found my map...the 1500 building is closest to the clubhouse.  There are 16  units in the building, and yours is in the middle.  You will probably overlook the pool area in one direction and 1400 building in the other, close to the courtyard.  Locations are all pretty good.
Connie


----------



## Jeans (Mar 30, 2008)

We are booked into unit 1219 for July 2009.  Is this likely to be a good location?  Thanks.
Jean


----------



## wilma (Mar 30, 2008)

The 1200 row is behind the row w/best view units given to the owners (1100 units). You might have a small view of the creek & tress. The manager told me that RCI exchangers coming in on Thursdays are assigned in the 1200 row and have the best chance of a nice view.


----------



## nimrod (Mar 30, 2008)

grest said:


> Just found my map...the 1500 building is closest to the clubhouse.  There are 16  units in the building, and yours is in the middle.  You will probably overlook the pool area in one direction and 1400 building in the other, close to the courtyard.  Locations are all pretty good.
> Connie


Any info on location of unit #1344?


----------



## Jeans (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Wilma.
Jean


----------



## grest (Mar 31, 2008)

1219 is close to the center of the 1200 building.  You will not have a creek  view, as the rear of your unit will face the building closest to the creek that the hotel rents out (I think!) .  We will also be in the 1200 bldg, assigned to Thursday arrivals.  We have always stayed in this bldg, and it's fine, as there is a nice lawn area in the back.
Unit 1344 is in the smaller 1300 building.  You will be in an end unit which fronts the courtyard.  Behind you is a parking lot.  If I remember correctly, you might have pretty views of the red rocks.
Connie


----------



## Harmina (Mar 31, 2008)

*Pictures of unit 1565*

Gloria - we were in unit 1565 last August. The location was good....the back of the unit overlooks the pool, the front overlooks the pretty courtyard.
We spent 2 weeks in the same unit. Quiet location. Would definitely stay at the Arroyo Roble again..
Click on the link below for a few pictures of the unit and Sedona...   

hope it works....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/la_yake/1096738144/in/set-72157601398875651/


----------



## DianneL (Mar 31, 2008)

Harmina, thanks for sharing the photos.  They are great.  We'll be there in about another month and can't wait.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 31, 2008)

You are welcome....hope you enjoy Sedona and the Arroyo Roble as much as we did.


----------



## Neesie (Mar 31, 2008)

*Condos are located a walk from Uptown*

The views in Sedona are so spectacular they would make up for any non-view in a room (not that you are going to get a non-view).  

I stayed at Arroyo Roble but it was a long time ago.  We had a good time there.  The units are older, kind of Brady-Bunch-ish but in a good way!  The two stories and spaciousness made it feel like home.  

Sedona itself is spectacular!  This is the only condo set-up that I know of that is the closest to Uptown.  At the other condos (Villas of Sedona & Sedona Springs, etc.) you would have to drive to the little shops and restaurants of Uptown.  My teens just enjoyed walking there on their own.  

Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## Jeans (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the additional information Connie and Neesie.  Loved your photos Harmina!  Roll on July 2009!  
Jean


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are more pics of Arroyo Roble.  We were there June 2006.  Loved the resort and area.  If anyone needs a resort map I have one scaned on my other computer.  Just send me an email.

Hop's Pics:

http://picassaweb.google.com/EHophop8


----------



## Alphadog (Apr 1, 2008)

We too are staying at Arroyo Roble in two weeks.  Our rci exchange unit is of all things, 1563.  Guess it's all true what they say about where they put exchangers.  I'm hoping this isn't a ground floor unit or are they all just two story buildings?  I'm sure we will enjoy regardless.


----------



## grest (Apr 1, 2008)

They are all 2 story town house units....enjoy!
Connie


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 1, 2008)

There is I think about 10 units that are on one floor but they are owners units and not available for exchange.  The map I have shows which units are owners,  RCI exchanges, and rentals by the hotel next door.


----------



## grest (Apr 2, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> There is I think about 10 units that are on one floor but they are owners units and not available for exchange.  The map I have shows which units are owners,  RCI exchanges, and rentals by the hotel next door.



Your map is more complete than mine, Hop...any way to share it?  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## MNEZ17 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Unit # 1567*



DianneL said:


> We are going there in May on a RCI exchange, and have Unit No. 1567.  I do not have a layout of the property but it appears exchanges get the 1563, 1565 and 1567 area.  My first trip to Sedona and really looking forward to seeing the area.



I just re-confirmed my reservation and understand I will be in unit #1567 as well.  When I return, I'll let you know how it is!


----------



## DianneL (Apr 16, 2008)

MNEZ17, Thanks.  I will look for your post about the unit.


----------



## jlwquilter (Apr 16, 2008)

nimrod said:


> Any info on location of unit #1344?



We are in #1343 for this June. Courtyard in front and parking lot and trash area behind. I don't care - I don't plan on spending much time in the unit anyway! Just for sleeping.


----------

